# Progress on the wagon wheel rug



## Patti110654

It's slow going as I have so many other projects in the works . . . Lol!!!


----------



## lbn

love it.


----------



## Grammiebecky

I can't wait to see what it looks like when it is completed.


----------



## Lady Kaira

good job, - you would happen to know where I can get a pattern for you mantel cloth? That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Pamela F

Gorgeous. This is on my list of to do's. Bought the hoop n all. Really looking forward to seeing your rug finished.


----------



## marilyngf

looking good!


----------



## quiltdaze37

ouuuuu gonna be PUR~DAY!!!!!


----------



## Patti110654

thanks. . . the mantle cloth was purchased and honestly I can't remember where. . . somewhere online. I love pine cones so I just did a google search. . . lol.


----------



## mama879

So from the beginning you have added more to the warp so how did you do it. It looks complicated. sending you a e-mail..


----------



## Pocahontas

That is so COOL ! And SO PENNSYLVANIA !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol

That is so pretty! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## gloxsk8

I love it!


----------



## journey7

your rug is very pretty. I imagine something that size is slow going. Talk to you later.


----------



## SouthernGirl

very nice


----------



## henhouse2011

That brings back memories. I learned how to do this on a real wagon wheel 50 years ago in Montana. We used cut up wool coats. We also wrapped the wheel in knit strips and pinned the weaving strips to that. To finish the strips were cut like fringe. Everything old is new again!


----------



## Damama

lbn said:


> love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran

Can't wait to see it completed.. interesting..xo


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

What a brilliant idea!

hazel


----------



## katzeh

My daughter did one of those rugs on a hula hoop! I have the hoop but that's as far as I got! She cut strips from t shirts in colors she wanted for her up north home! It went really fast once she got started.


----------



## yona

Very pretty.


----------



## Gundi2

interesting


----------



## crafterwantabe

Its coming along nicely!!! Beautifuuly done!!


----------



## Stardust

lbn said:


> love it.


Ditto. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunbun

I must have missed the original post-----what are you doing in the center? weaving or what? Very interesting.


----------



## jeanne63

Anxious to see this finished, cuz I don't understand what it will be :?:


----------



## Lady Kaira

ah thank you for the info on the cloth, I will do a google and see what I come up with, love pine cones also


----------



## Oldesttm

Cool...waiting to see more!


----------



## Cassews

Pretty !! be sure to show the finished product !


----------



## ednadoug

say i dont know how old this rug post is ... i make them and i dont know to many that do. i live in Idaho would love to find any one close to me i can only find a handfull that do this... i tried hula hoops they were not big enough... the lady that i got this from (hubbys aunt) used real wagon wheels... i have now got a irrigation wheel. i would love to share. new at computer stuff. I so hope i am doing this right. any way nice rug.
Edna Melcher


----------



## ednadoug

yes i do this rug to cant find many that do.


----------

